# Is the white plastic IRIS pen durable?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I notice that many SM Members have the *White Plastic IRIS Containment Pens* in either the 4 panel or the 8 panel.

I am wondering how durable they are?
Would they stand up to chewing?
And yes my girls have tons of play things but I would imagine plastic would look tasty.

And does the 8 panel have lockable joints?

Thank You! I just posted another topic on Xpens but wanted to ask about the IRIS specifically.
But feel free to read the other to see my ramblings about pens...:blush:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I apologize for the double threads...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I only used it for the very early stages of puppy pee pad training etc. and only one puppy, it was fine for that but I am not sure how well it would contain a pup that was bigger and wanted to get out. It isn't fixed to the floor or anything. The plastic itself is pretty sturdy though. After initial training I have always used the bathroom with crate in there and a safety gate on the door.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The iris pen is very durable, but when you add more panels it's very wobbly. I have 2 four paneled iris pens and have joined them together and they very wobbly. Tomorrow i will put 6 panels together and i'll let you know how sturdy it is.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Check this pen out!

www.fetchdog.com/pet-supplies/dogcrates-carriers/dogcrates-pens/four-star-expandable-dog-pen/00230


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lindy said:


> Check this pen out!
> 
> www.fetchdog.com/pet-supplies/dogcrates-carriers/dogcrates-pens/four-star-expandable-dog-pen/00230


 
Wow, that's a really nice pen and i like that it's expandable.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> The iris pen is very durable, but when you add more panels it's very wobbly. I have 2 four paneled iris pens and have joined them together and they very wobbly. Tomorrow i will put 6 panels together and i'll let you know how sturdy it is.


I have 3 of these pens and love them. They are easy to assemble, easy to clean and easy to store. Because they fold up so nice and flat I keep one in the trunk of my car all the time. I made a 6-panel pen and also found it wobbly, too wobbly for my liking, so I bought some 2" white pvc trim board from Home Depot, cut it to length, and attached them to the sides of the pen, both top and bottom, with cable ties. That made it more than stable enough for my needs.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> I only used it for the very early stages of puppy pee pad training etc. and only one puppy, it was fine for that but I am not sure how well it would contain a pup that was bigger and wanted to get out. It isn't fixed to the floor or anything. The plastic itself is pretty sturdy though. After initial training I have always used the bathroom with crate in there and a safety gate on the door.


Sounds like you have a great system!
I use an X-pen now but figured the white Iris would look nicer.
I have one gate but really only use it when my Godchild visits.
Our Xpen we fixed to the floor and will have to do the same with another style if neccessary.



mysugarbears said:


> The iris pen is very durable, but when you add more panels it's very wobbly. I have 2 four paneled iris pens and have joined them together and they very wobbly. Tomorrow i will put 6 panels together and i'll let you know how sturdy it is.


Thank you, Debbie.
I saw the Xpen in one of your pics awhile ago and your girls looked so cute snuggled up in it.



Lindy said:


> Check this pen out!
> 
> www.fetchdog.com/pet-supplies/dogcrates-carriers/dogcrates-pens/four-star-expandable-dog-pen/00230


Thank you for the link! I hadn't seen that store before.
I had that expandable pen on my list so far.
It looks attractive.
The only caveat is that it would give them a slightly smaller area than they have now. I just love the look of the Richell stuff.



MaryH said:


> I have 3 of these pens and love them. They are easy to assemble, easy to clean and easy to store. Because they fold up so nice and flat I keep one in the trunk of my car all the time. I made a 6-panel pen and also found it wobbly, too wobbly for my liking, so I bought some 2" white pvc trim board from Home Depot, cut it to length, and attached them to the sides of the pen, both top and bottom, with cable ties. That made it more than stable enough for my needs.


Very handy! What a great solution!
Perhaps I could try something similar.
We have the black e-coated X-pen, that we fixed to the floor.
We used small zip ties to connect the side.
(I think they're the same as cable ties) 
Paris systematically snapped each zip tie off with her teeth! :w00t:
Very methodically.
She was outside of the pen when she did this.
So we got thicker ties and they have been safe.

I think the IRIS is really nice, just debating about my little crocodile!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MaryH said:


> I have 3 of these pens and love them. They are easy to assemble, easy to clean and easy to store. Because they fold up so nice and flat I keep one in the trunk of my car all the time. I made a 6-panel pen and also found it wobbly, too wobbly for my liking, so I bought some 2" white pvc trim board from Home Depot, cut it to length, and attached them to the sides of the pen, both top and bottom, with cable ties. That made it more than stable enough for my needs.


 

What a great idea Mary! :thumbsup: I'll be checking out Home Depot for some white pvc trim.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I use them too. They are easy to power wash off and easy to store, like Mary said. And they are light weight. And durable. I have a few who did try chewing them and it held up to it. 

What I need is some cheap pens that don't have any vertical wires. I have too many that can climb out of any pen. I found one at Lowes but it is $165.00.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Tina said:


> I use them too. They are easy to power wash off and easy to store, like Mary said. And they are light weight. And durable. *I have a few who did try chewing them and it held up to it. *
> 
> What I need is some cheap pens that don't have any vertical wires. I have too many that can climb out of any pen. I found one at Lowes but it is $165.00.


Thank you, Tina.
I can see curiousity getting the better of Paris. 
They are sounding like nice and light pens.

I am thinking to buy either the 4 panel with the bonus 2 panel.
Or buy 2 of the 4 panel pens to configure an enclosure.


----------



## little paws (Jul 31, 2009)

We just got two 4-panel Iris pens and finished setting up one of them just now.
I see that most of you only use it for your puppies, but do you think my 10 year old would mind terribly staying in it while we're at work?
Rudy, the said 10-year old, solely owns the entire kitchen during day. Since he is outdoor potty trained, it's not much of a problem most of the time. But when he must have an accident, he just doesn't use the peepad placed right in the middle of the kitchen; shouldn't this be obvious? 
Anyway, in the hopes of indoor training this old dog, I'm wondering if putting him in the pen during the day would work... any ideas?

(Oh, the other 4-panel pen is awaiting a new puppy who's coming home on Christmas Eve!  )


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

little paws said:


> We just got two 4-panel Iris pens and finished setting up one of them just now.
> I see that most of you only use it for your puppies, but do you think my 10 year old would mind terribly staying in it while we're at work?
> Rudy, the said 10-year old, solely owns the entire kitchen during day. Since he is outdoor potty trained, it's not much of a problem most of the time. But when he must have an accident, he just doesn't use the peepad placed right in the middle of the kitchen; shouldn't this be obvious?
> Anyway, in the hopes of indoor training this old dog, I'm wondering if putting him in the pen during the day would work... any ideas?
> ...


Hi Jo, :biggrin:

What you might want to try doing with Rudy (but start on a weekend) is when he wakes up in the morning and you take him out to potty, rather than taking him outside have the pen already set up with a pad in it and put Rudy in the pen and close the door. Chances are that he will need to go badly enough that he will pee on the pad. Then praise, praise, praise! If you repeat it enough times and he figures out that "pen = pee on pad" then you can start leaving the door to the pen open for him to just walk in and use the pad when he needs to. Hopefully he will figure it out and that way he can still have his kitchen during the day but can step into the pen to pee. If he turns out to be a really smart boy then you can try taking down the pen and just bring him to the pad in the morning when he wakes up and needs to pee.

See you Christmas Eve!! :aktion033:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I recently bought one of these pens and am very happy with it. The only problem would be if your dog learns how to climb over it!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Iris*

I have 1 very durable. Cleans easily :aktion033::aktion033: mine is 2 fasterners


----------



## little paws (Jul 31, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Hi Jo, :biggrin:
> 
> What you might want to try doing with Rudy (but start on a weekend) is when he wakes up in the morning and you take him out to potty, rather than taking him outside have the pen already set up with a pad in it and put Rudy in the pen and close the door. Chances are that he will need to go badly enough that he will pee on the pad. Then praise, praise, praise! If you repeat it enough times and he figures out that "pen = pee on pad" then you can start leaving the door to the pen open for him to just walk in and use the pad when he needs to. Hopefully he will figure it out and that way he can still have his kitchen during the day but can step into the pen to pee. If he turns out to be a really smart boy then you can try taking down the pen and just bring him to the pad in the morning when he wakes up and needs to pee.
> 
> See you Christmas Eve!! :aktion033:


Hi, Mary~! :thumbsup:

That sounds like a great idea. I'll try that over this weekend.
Can't wait to see you~~


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, late on this. I LOVED my Iris pen. Very durable and was wonderful for Mia and Leo. I actually got it from Amazon.com. Good luck with it , I think you will be very happy with it. Mine too did have two safety latches. MIa and Leo really did like it as well. I did get the larger one, and still did find it sturdy. Mary's idea is great. 

They never tried to chew it, and had room for their beds, water, puppypads and toys and some room also to play. It really did work out perfectly for us.


----------

